# JR Smith?



## THE MATRIX 31 (Jul 22, 2005)

Rumor is JR Smith and the Hornets will probably part wayz this off season, what do yall think we'd have to give up to land him? Would u want to land him? imagine a young kid like himself that can just jump out the gym and is incredibly athletic in our style......he would flourish.. not to mention making the Suns just that much funner to watch. Thoughts?


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

THE MATRIX 31 said:


> Rumor is JR Smith and the Hornets will probably part wayz this off season, what do yall think we'd have to give up to land him? Would u want to land him? imagine a young kid like himself that can just jump out the gym and is incredibly athletic in our style......he would flourish.. not to mention making the Suns just that much funner to watch. Thoughts?


He'd be a lot of fun with the Suns,,,but might he not be a tad too free-wheeling in his style. That's the Suns' style, but he's young and might be tempted to go nuts with the freedom of that sort of run 'n' gun style.

Still...It'd still be all kinds of festive :laugh:

Laurie


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Maybe if they don't like anyone in the late first round they could trade their own first for JR. He's an athletic freak that has explosive scoring potential; I think he'd be a perfect fit.


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

I like the guy's game. 

How is his attitude?


----------



## pmga (Mar 12, 2006)

Scott didn't like Smith because Scott said Smith didn't listen to him.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Scott is just an idiot who expects an attitude of a 10 year vet out of a 19 year old kid. I'd take him in a heart beat. He'd be a superstar. Nash, and D'Antoni would be great mentors for him.


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

Great fit. :banana:


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Carbo04 said:


> Scott is just an idiot who expects an attitude of a 10 year vet out of a 19 year old kid. I'd take him in a heart beat. He'd be a superstar. Nash, and D'Antoni would be great mentors for him.


I agree Smith would fit in, and Nash and D'Antoni would mentor him well...but Scott demanding professionalism of a professional hardly seems cruel or off the wall. JMO, though.

Laurie


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Carbo04 said:


> Scott is just an idiot who expects an attitude of a 10 year vet out of a 19 year old kid. I'd take him in a heart beat. He'd be a superstar. Nash, and D'Antoni would be great mentors for him.


oh yeah


----------



## AMΣRICAN GOD™ (Jun 4, 2005)

TheBigDonut said:


> oh yeah



HI BIG DONUT!!

But I do think he'd be a great fit for you team if you could get him. Imagine having Nash throwing him an alley oop. Damn, that'd be sweet! :banana:


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Nash has a whole armory of guys to throw lobs to. :biggrin:


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

Jones, Thomas, or House will be biting the dust shortly. 

When one of them does indeed bow out of the lineup I think an offer of that player and a #2 for JR should be offered.


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

In that the Spurs were willing to trade Brent Barry (a guy who might have saved the Hornets playoff chances), I would expect the price would be just as high or higher this summer. 

Supposedly the Suns made some king of offer prior to the trade deadline and were turned down. At this point, I'd say the most likely trade bait for the Suns will be James Jones and possibly House. Eddie has been playing better lately and is very inexpensive.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

J.R smith would absolutely run riot on this team.
exactly the system he needs and he'll be a star


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

Avalanche said:


> J.R smith would absolutely run riot on this team.
> exactly the system he needs and he'll be a star


The only question is what will he cost. Discussing athletic you players on rookie contracts without an estimation of the cost is pointless. I could make the same argument about one of the young big guys on the Warriors. I could see Ike or Beidrins be useful. So what? What would it take to get one of them?


----------

